# What do you do in your free time?



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

khanrumell1 said:


> I have reported this comment. I do not appreciate you throwing personal attacks because we enjoy working as part of our free time. I don't know who you think you are but you do not get away with that. Mind your own option and don't criticise ours.


Let's settle this like MEN, ant boi


----------



## Baby Driver (Nov 16, 2018)

Playing with my dog, catching up online, exercising, listening to music and comedy, gaming, watching sci-fi and fantasy on TV and sometimes traveling. I can't say I like to work in my free time, but I do like to learn about any new advancements in my profession or related fields.


----------



## Loonkin (Nov 13, 2018)

I like to make art- needle felting creatures that come out of my mind, spend time in nature, go dancing, adventure, connect with friends, and learn about myself and why I do things.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I spend my free time drinking peanut juice and hoping I don't go into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

-Solo International travel (when I have money)
-Programming
-Kindle and fanfics
-Youtube about a random science, technology, or crime related topic
-Self study/Work on some random project relating to self improvement or self knowledge
-Foreign Language Learning (when motivated)

Edit: Well shit. Based on the answer choices, my activities mostly pertain to "Working" and "Other."


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Mostly I just fuck around on the computer.

I also like writing and listening to music.


----------

